# Soapers Choice is amazing!!



## Navaria (Mar 31, 2016)

After reading on here (can't remember who said it) I che,ked out soaperschoice.com. Their prices were amazing! Some of my oils only cost half as much as what I had been paying. So I ordered a few I was getting low on. I figured I should be good for a week or so until they got here. I got my confirmation email yesterday at 1:36 pm. THEY WERE JUST DELIVERED!! Slightly over 24 hours and my 35 lb order only cost $12.31 to ship! I will order the majority of my oils from them from now on!


----------



## CTAnton (Mar 31, 2016)

Between their speed of delivery and their low cost of delivery I can't imagine shopping for ANYTHING they sell elsewhere....


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 31, 2016)

They are excellent for sure. I can order in the morning and have it the next day.


----------



## topofmurrayhill (Mar 31, 2016)

Yep.


----------



## Kamahido (Mar 31, 2016)

I had the same experience. Had to check to make sure I did not get overnight air or something.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 31, 2016)

Navaria said:


> After reading on here (can't remember who said it) I che,ked out soaperschoice.com. Their prices were amazing! Some of my oils only cost half as much as what I had been paying. So I ordered a few I was getting low on. I figured I should be good for a week or so until they got here. I got my confirmation email yesterday at 1:36 pm. THEY WERE JUST DELIVERED!! Slightly over 24 hours and my 35 lb order only cost $12.31 to ship! I will order the majority of my oils from them from now on!


I assume you do not live in California. It cost $24.95 to ship a 35# container of oil here. If you live on the East Coast it is definitely more cost effective


----------



## Navaria (Mar 31, 2016)

cmzaha said:


> I assume you do not live in California. It cost $24.95 to ship a 35# container of oil here. If you live on the East Coast it is definitely more cost effective



I'm from the Midwest. It's definitely worth it for me!


----------



## the_gardener (Apr 4, 2016)

How does the quality compare to other suppliers?


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 4, 2016)

Their quality is top of the line. They package for a lot of private label oil suppliers. This is only their soap supply division


----------



## topofmurrayhill (Apr 4, 2016)

the_gardener said:


> How does the quality compare to other suppliers?



The lard is lardy. The sunflower oil is very sunny. The avocado oil has a real California vibe. The black currant oil got da flava. And the hemp oil? Duuude!


----------



## kchaystack (Apr 4, 2016)

the_gardener said:


> How does the quality compare to other suppliers?



As cmzaha said, they are very good quality.  It is a sub-division of Columbus Foods - who supplies oil to all kinds of bakeries, restaurants, and such across the mid west.


----------



## the_gardener (Apr 4, 2016)

kchaystack said:


> As cmzaha said, they are very good quality.  It is a sub-division of Columbus Foods - who supplies oil to all kinds of bakeries, restaurants, and such across the mid west.



Thanks I'm looking for a supplier I can trust and this seems like the way to go and the price is well below anyone else.


----------



## navigator9 (Apr 4, 2016)

I live on the East coast, and even with shipping, they're the best deal for me. They always have been. They're like a rock. Steady and reliable. And as mentioned above...speedy. Honestly, what more can you ask for? They're always mentioned here when people ask for a good supplier. Word of mouth is the best advertising, and when you run a business like they do, you get plenty of free advertising. Other suppliers should take notice. To me, the Lye Guy is their equal when it comes to lye, especially if you're on the East coast. Great to do business with.


----------



## glassfishy (Feb 4, 2017)

Has anyone else had an issue with Soaper's Choice since they did a website switch over? I'm about ready to lose it. I have depended on their dependability for the last 5 years and all of a sudden I haven't received my last order. I would always order my stuff (no matter how much it is) and get it the next day via UPS. On Wednesday I ordered a few things and noticed the website had changed. They were out of the olive oil I typically buy and noticed the coconut oil went up $7 for the 50# bucket. I went on and placed the order and received my confirmation. Typically later that afternoon I get a confirmation email with tracking number... Nothing... NADA. I emailed them on Thursday just because of the change over and Eileen told me they were having some computer glitches and that the order would be shipped out that day (Thursday). Still no receipt on Thursday or Friday. I've emailed them again. I understand the switch over and am trying to be patient, but I just wished they had sent out emails to everyone regarding the switch over. Don't get me wrong I love Soapers Choice. They're the best at getting stuff to you fast. I can't recall a time that I didn't order the stuff (Even late in the afternoon) and I didn't get it the next day.


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Feb 4, 2017)

the_gardener said:


> How does the quality compare to other suppliers?



I've been using them for over a decade and I've never had a bad order from them.  I use many of the oils I buy from them for both cooking and soaps.  Their oils are always fresh.  They have a lot of turnover because they supply restaurants and grocery stores.  Many of their soap oils are food grade and organic. That is what I get whenever available.  They get a lot of quality organic olive oil from around the entire Mediterranean region.  

I always call in my order and ask to be transferred to their soap division.  The guy who runs it will answer any question I have about the oils.


----------



## TandCC (Feb 4, 2017)

1 received a 35 lb box of castor oil in an unlabeled pail.  Huh? (It was damaged in shipping and repackaged) A call to Soapers Choice and they sent out a replacement.   Excellent customer service.


----------



## Kamahido (Feb 4, 2017)

Now that you mention it, I am waiting on 50 of Beef Tallow myself. It should have been here Friday...


----------

